# Quotes about German Shepherds



## elisabeth_00117

Just wondering what some of your favorite quotes about German Shepherds, working dogs, etc. are?

Please share...


----------



## Liesje

I loved this quote so much I used it to make my signature for another forum:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Aww.. love it (and the photo's too)!!!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

"Courage:
1. the quality of mind that enables one to face difficulty, danger, etc., without fear; bravery. 2. see also German Shepherd"



"If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you. This is the principal difference between a dog and a man. "
~ Mark Twain


"Ever consider what they must think of us? I mean, here we come back from a grocery store with the most amazing haul- chicken, pork, half cow. They must think we're the greatest hunters on earth!"
~Anne Tyler


"If you don't train them, don't blame them."


----------



## Chicagocanine

I don't know any specific GSD ones but here are some of my favorite dog quotes:

"Heaven goes by favour. If it went by merit, you would stay out and your dog would go in."
- Mark Twain



"Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend-- inside a dog, it's too dark to read."
- Groucho Marx


"Money will buy a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail." - Josh Billings


----------



## Surefire

1. "He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion." - Unknown

2. "Properly trained, a man can be a dog's best friend."-- Corey Ford

3. "A man's soul can be judged by the way he treats his dog."-- Charles Doran

4. "There is no psychiatrist in the world like a puppy licking your face."
-- Ben Williams


----------



## Gharrissc

My eyes are your eyes, 
to watch and protect you and yours.​My ears are your ears, 
to hear and detect evil minds in the dark. ​My nose is your nose, 
to scent the invader of your domain. ​And so you may live, 
my life is also yours.
Author Unknown​


----------



## Jenna&Me

On a noticeboard outside a church.


"Lord help me to be the sort of person my dog thinks I am".


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

"I have found that when you are deeply troubled, there are things you get from a silent devoted companionship of a dog that you can get from no other source."
-Quote credited to Doris Day but you can never be sure with the Internet these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robk

These are a few that I posted before. I pulled them off of another forum. Sorry, can't remember the sources;

"The worst training issue a dog will ever have is the turd stuck on the other end of it's leash."

"49% fur, 51% teeth...feeling lucky?"

"Jaws of justice"

"four-footed radar and we own the night"

"Properly trained, a man can be dog's best friend."


----------



## robk

Man, I just realized this thread is 3 years old!


----------



## GatorBytes

The great pleasure of having a dog is that you can make a complete fool of yourself with him and not only will he not scold you, but he will make a fool of himself too.
- Samual Butler, 1912

German Shepherd Quote:

When we go for a walk, he's _Investigator_
When he wants to play, he's_ Instigator_
When someone comes to the door, he's _Interrogator_
When he digs a hole, he's _Irrigator_
And when we go for a drive, he's _Navigator_

- Me and my Gator, 2012


----------



## DWP

*My Dad would say*

My Dad said that "Dogs demonstrate unconditional love and cats teach us we aren't that d*%n important, it is evidence of Gods balanced aproach."

I miss him.


----------



## huntergreen

when i die, i want to go where ever dogs go!


----------

